# Wmr200



## xelect75 (24 Set 2009 às 11:04)

Boas, como já referi em outro tópico, optei por comprar uma wmr200.
já está instalada e em fase de teste.
Gostava de saber se é normal quando a ligo a um computador co o soft da oregon demorar tanto a actualizar os graficos com os dados do datalog. outra situação um pouco estranha é por vezes perder a ligação do anenometro quando está ligada em usb.


----------



## Lightning (24 Set 2009 às 11:31)

xelect75 disse:


> Boas, como já referi em outro tópico, optei por comprar uma wmr200.
> já está instalada e em fase de teste.
> Gostava de saber se é normal quando a ligo a um computador co o soft da oregon demorar tanto a actualizar os graficos com os dados do datalog. outra situação um pouco estranha é por vezes perder a ligação do anenometro quando está ligada em usb.



Eu quando tinha a minha WMR200 e liga ao pc para transferir os dados para o software, dependendo do tempo que ela tivesse acumulado dados, assim demorava a actualizar os gráficos e a descarregar os dados todos.

Por exemplo, se tiveres 12 horas sem ligá-la ao pc, é claro que quando a ligares ela vai transferir os dados todos registados nessas 12 horas, o que ainda é bastante... Logo vai demorar algum tempo a transferi-los, mesmo apesar de serem apenas uns megabytes...

Agora se a tiveres desligada durante 5 minutos e depois ligares ao pc vai demorar muito menos tempo claro, são muito menos dados, comparando com 12 horas... 

Pelo menos comigo acontecia isso, o tempo que ela levava a descarregar os dados e a actualizar os gráficos dependia directamente do tempo que ela esteve desligada do pc e da quantidade de dados que ela acumulou.

Acho que deu para perceber a minha explicação. Espero ter ajudado. 

Quanto à situação do anemómetro já não sei ajudar-te...


----------



## xelect75 (7 Out 2009 às 15:17)

Boas, alguém mais sabedor pode-me dar uma definição e a diferença entre o valor indice chuva em mm e o valor indice chuva mm/h.
Ainda não vi muito bem a relação em tempo real.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Out 2009 às 15:39)

xelect75 disse:


> Boas, alguém mais sabedor pode-me dar uma definição e a diferença entre o valor indice chuva em mm e o valor indice chuva mm/h.
> Ainda não vi muito bem a relação em tempo real.





Um é o valor acumulado (quantidade) do que chove (ou choveu), em *mm*

O outro (Rate) a intensidade (quantidade caída num determoinado espaço de tempo) em *mm/h*



Não sei se dá para entenderes mas é mais ou menos isto 


Por exemplo: No último aguaceiro, acumulei 10,7*mm* e tive uma intensidade (rate) máxima de 23,*9mm/h**
* Digamos que *é a força *com que a dita cai.


----------



## xelect75 (7 Out 2009 às 15:51)

eu falo entre o valor que está em mm e o segundo que está em mm/h


----------



## vitamos (7 Out 2009 às 16:01)

xelect75 disse:


> eu falo entre o valor que está em mm e o segundo que está em mm/h



Não conhecendo a estação, mas falando no significado físico das unidades e em complemento ao dito pelo *kraliv*:

(entre parentesis um exemplo em unidades de distância) 

precipitação em mm - será sempre algo registado num intervalo de tempo, ou seja, acumulado ou quanto *choveu num dado espaço de tempo*. (Na auto estrada do Norte fiz 120 Km no espaço de uma hora)

Precipitação em mm/h - Valor instantâneo no preciso momento, indica a *intensidade da chuva* a dado instante (Neste momento estou na A1 e o meu velocímetro indica que vou a 120km/h)

Espero ter passado a ideia


----------



## Puma (22 Mar 2011 às 10:29)

Boas….

A Oregon WMR 200 trás de origem um sensor de temperatura/humidade THGN801.

Alguém me sabe informar se a EM aceita outro sensor igual, ao que trás de origem, mas como 2º sensor ?

Pelo que entendi no manual, este sensor é por defeito sempre o 1º sensor, pelo que gostaria de saber a Vossa opinião se a estação permite estes dois sensores em simultâneo, sendo certo que os mesmos não permitem a permuta de canal.

Obrigado.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mar 2011 às 10:46)

Acho que não dá Puma. Para usar noutros canais tem que ser um modelo diferente.


----------



## Puma (22 Mar 2011 às 10:53)

Obrigado HotSpot pela tua resposta. 

Pois eu tambem tenho essa ideia, baseada naquilo que li no manual, embora o mesmo não seja conclusivo.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2011 às 12:24)

Acabei de mandar PM ao Puma com as minhas conclusões sobre esse assunto, mas só agora vi este tópico...

De facto, não dá.


----------



## cmg (22 Mar 2011 às 13:29)

Caro xelect75

Se fizer uma busca verá que há vários posts com problemas da Oregon e computadores - não só neste forum como "lá fora" - e que normalmente são resolvidos com muita paciência e tempo.
Quanto ao tempo para os dados aparecerem no PC, a mim, que tenho uma WMR100, na primeira vez que fiz a ligação tive que fazer um reset à consola (e programar tudo nesta de novo). Remédio santo.
Quanto à perda de sinal do anemómetro posso contar-lhe o que me aconteceu (também já contada aqui). 2 consolas iguais, uma, logo que ligava o cabo USB perdia o sinal do anemómetro. Desligava o cabo e lá estava o sinal de novo. A outra não padecia deste "mal" mas de um outro (comum): gosta pouco de ter nas imediações um comp.. 1 cabo USB maior e muita, mesmo muita paciência para descobrir uma posição/lugar em que tudo funcionasse OK. E mesmo que finalmente descubra a posição ideal, não quer dizer que passado alguma tempo não tenha que alterar tudo de novo (falo por experiência )
Boa sorte 
Cumps
cmg


----------

